# ET&WNC Motorcar #1



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I came across this article on the restoration of ET&WNC's motorcar #1 this evening and have seen photos elsewhere.

http://www.tarheelpress.com/etwnc1/

At first glance I thought it looked like it could be an easy 'bash' of the Hartland Locomotive Works Railcar. The photos I remember of the HLW model show 'crates' stacked up in the middle of it. I'm guessing the crates cover the electric motor/ gearbox? I wonder how high the motor sticks up and if it would be hard to disguise to make the et&wnc motorcar.

Anybody dissected one of those Hartland railcars and can tell me what's under those 'crates'?

Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

That's almost identical to the "Casey Jones" railcar that's been restored at the New York Museum of Transportation. See http://narcoa.org/misc_pix/cj/cj.htm.

ET&WNC version: 











NY version: 














I made one from a 'stomper' (little 4wd toy battery-powered vehicles that just happen to be perfect for fitting rail wheels.) The weather cover / body is in a box somewhere waiting for me to finish it.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

They are sure similar. I think the ET&WNC car looks like it might be a tad bit longer wheelbase. It looked like HLW's rail pickup would be a good launch pad. I hope I can find better info on the paint colors and will try and find better pics of the interior and controls. I'm embroiled in my new N scale layout right now but thought the railcar might be a good winter time narrow gauge project to switch over to that wouldn't take a lot of time and space. 

Nice start on your railcar Pete! Looks like you're mostly finished. Do they still make those "Stomper" toy cars? 

Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Do they still make those "Stomper" toy cars? 
No, but I bought two so I still have a spare!


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool. I think I will use the HLW railcar pickup. 140 bucks isn't quite as cheap as I'd like for the project but not horrendous either plus I've heard their stuff runs well. I think I can rig 'tools' or a 'water jug' or something to cover the motor but need to look into it more and make some other measurements before I pull the trigger on this project. 

Thanks for the photo and info. 


S


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I think the Stomper is just a bit too short for this.

I built my ET&WNC version with this prototype in mind:









This used a Stomper as the base, but it's a SMALL vehicle.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats a great adveretisment Bruce thought you might like this.



















The pic I have of this bike from Rayonier Logging in 1962 doesn't show the basket as in your add. I still need to weather it. I am not putting the chain on it, as it is just decoration beside my station.

By the way, anyone wanting "Stompers" let me know I still have about 20 in the package.

Ray


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

There's a photo of a track inspector using one of those track bikes on the ET&WNC in one of my books. It had a basket on the front. 


http://www.johnsonsdepot.com/crumley/tour2a.htm 

Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the ET&WNC car looks like it might be a tad bit longer wheelbase. 
I forgot to mention that the "Casey Jones" car was standard gauge originally, though I modelled something similar in 3' gauge. Your car is 3' to start with, so you have fewer modifications to make!


----------

